# Ozymandias = Οσυμανδύας, Οζυμανδίας



## panadeli (Dec 29, 2008)

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Αναζητώντας μια ελληνική μετάφραση του ποιήματος του Σέλεϊ _Οζυμανδίας_, βρήκα μία στο διαδίκτυο (την ίδια και σε ένα άσχετο βιβλίο), χωρίς να ξέρω ποιος είναι ο μεταφραστής. Ομολογώ ότι τη βρίσκω πολύ όμορφη, αλλά με προβλημάτιζαν οι στίχοι 6-8, όπου έχανα λίγο τη μπάλα.
Παραθέτω το πρωτότυπο και τη μετάφραση:

1. I met a traveller from an antique land
2. Who said: Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
3. Stand in the desert. Near them on the sand,
4. Half sunk, a shatter'd visage lies, whose frown
5. And wrinkled lip and sneer of cold command
6. Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
7. Which yet survive, stamp'd on these lifeless things,
8. The hand that mock'd them and the heart that fed.
9. And on the pedestal these words appear:
10. "My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
11. Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!"
12. Nothing beside remains: round the decay
13. Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare,
14. The lone and level sands stretch far away.

1. Συνάντησα έναν ταξιδιώτη από χώρα αρχαία.
2. Είπε: τεράστια, δίχως κορμό, δυο πόδια πέτρινα
3. υψώνονται στην έρημο... Κοντά τους, μες στην άμμο
4. βυθισμένο, ένα θρυμματισμένο πρόσωπο· τα σκυθρωπά του
5. χείλη, πτυχωμένα σ' ένα χαμόγελο ψυχρής υπεροχής,
6. λένε ο γλύπτης τους πως διάβασε σωστά αυτά τα πάθη
7. που ακόμη ζούνε χαραγμένα στ' άψυχα ετούτα πράγματα
8. το χέρι που τα περιγέλασε και την καρδιά που τα 'θρεψε.
9. Και πάνω στο κρηπίδι αυτές οι λέξεις αχνοφαίνονται:
10. «Οζυμανδίας τ' όνομά μου, ο Βασιλεύς των Βασιλέων,
11. κοιτάξτε τα έργα μου. Ισχυροί, κι απελπιστείτε!»
12. Άλλο τίποτα δεν μένει. Γύρω από τη φθορά
13. των κολοσσιαίων ερειπίων, απέραντη, γυμνή,
14. μόνη η έρημος, κι επίπεδη, απλώνεται μακριά.

Φαντάζομαι η τελεία στον 11ο στίχο είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος (διατηρείται πάντως και στο βιβλίο που ανέφερα, το οποίο δεν έχει σχέση με ποίηση -χρησιμοποιήθηκε όμως αυτολεξεί η συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση, μαζί και το τυπογραφικό λάθος).
Επίσης, στον στίχο 6 νομίζω ότι η λέξη "αυτά" είναι περιττή και ελαφρώς παραπλανητική (τουλάχιστον εμένα με μπέρδευε λίγο).

Το βασικό πρόβλημά μου όμως είναι στον στίχο 8, όπου δεν βγάζω νόημα. Ομολογώ δε ότι δεν έβγαζα νόημα ούτε στο αγγλικό, μέχρι που βρήκα στο δίκτυο την ακόλουθη ανάλυση: 

Lines 6-8 pose some difficulty, but "survive" (7) must be a transitive verb whose object is "The hand" and "the heart" (8). The "passions" on Ozymandias' face, that is, survive or live on after both hand and heart. "The hand that mocked them" seems to be the sculptor's hand, delineating the vainglory of his subject in "these lifeless things"; and "the heart that fed" must be Ozymandias' own, feeding on (perhaps) its own arrogance. Kelvin Everest and Geoffrey Matthews suggest that line 8 ends with an ellipsis: "and the heart that fed [them]" (that is, those same passions that are the referent of the pronoun "them" governed by "mocked" (The Poems of Shelley, II: 1817-1819 [London: Pearson, 2000]: 311).

Το ρήμα "mock" πιθανότατα δεν έχει τη σημερινή σημασία (περιγελώ, εμπαίζω κλπ):

Among the earlier senses of the verb "to mock" is "to fashion an imitation of reality" (as in "a mock-up")

Έτσι, σύμφωνα με την παραπάνω ανάλυση, οι στίχοι 6-8 πάνω κάτω λένε ότι ο γλύπτης διάβασε σωστά τα πάθη, τα οποία ακόμη ζούνε (χαραγμένα στην πέτρα), αφού έχουν πεθάνει τόσο ο γλύπτης (το χέρι που αποτύπωσε τα πάθη στην πέτρα) όσο και ο Οζυμανδίας (η καρδιά που έθρεψε τα πάθη).
Το πρόβλημα τώρα: πώς μεταφράζεται αυτό, διατηρώντας παράλληλα το ποιητικό ύφος;

Παραθέτω τρεις ιδέες, και σας επιτρέπω ελεύθερα να με πυροβολήσετε.

6. λένε ο γλύπτης τους πως διάβασε σωστά τα πάθη
7. που ακόμη ζούνε, χαραγμένα στ' άψυχα ετούτα πράγματα,
8. αφού χάθηκαν το χέρι που τα αποτύπωσε και η καρδιά που τα 'θρεψε.

8. αφού έχουν πια χαθεί το χέρι που τους έδωσε μορφή και η καρδιά που τα 'θρεψε.

8. αφού έχουν πια χαθεί 
9. το χέρι που τους έδωσε μορφή και η καρδιά που τα 'θρεψε.


Όπως βλέπετε δεν είμαι ποιητής, κι εδώ χρειάζεται κάτι λίγο πιο ποιητικό... 
:)


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Dec 29, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι η ελληνική μετάφραση έχει κι άλλα λάθη. Ας πούμε, στους στ. 4-5 το «frown» δεν αποδίδεται σωστά: «βλοσυρός», «συνοφρυωμένος», ναι, αλλά όχι «σκυθρωπός». Επίσης, το «χείλη πτυχωμένα» δεν μου κάθεται καλά: τα χείλια είναι «σουφρωμένα». Όσο για το sneer, δεν είναι απλώς χαμόγελο, αλλά περιπαιχτικό ή περιφρονητικό γελάκι. 

Οπότε: «Πλάι τους, μισοβυθισμένο στην άμμο
κείτεται ένα πρόσωπο φαγωμένο, με βλέμμα βλοσυρό,
με χείλια σουφρωμένα κι ένα περιφρονητικό χαμόγελο ψυχρής κυριαρχίας»

Όσο για τους στ. 6-8, νομίζω ότι όλες οι αποδόσεις που προτείνεις είναι το ίδιο καλές, και ασφαλώς πολύ καλύτερες, και ακριβέστερες, από το μετάφρασμα με όλες αυτές τις παρανοήσεις του. Προσωπικά θα άλλαζα το «αφού» («αφού έχουν πια χαθεί») σε «ενώ» («ενώ έχουν πια χαθεί»), για να γίνει σαφέστερη η αντίθεση με το «ακόμη ζούνε».


----------



## Elena (Dec 29, 2008)

Έχει συζητηθεί (εκτενώς...) και στο παρελθόν:


http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=7573.0

(Όσο για τη συγκεκριμένη ελληνική μετάφραση, υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι περισσότερο θέμα «άποψης» και λιγότερο θέμα... λαθών. :))


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2008)

Μια διόρθωση που θα μπορούσε να γίνει (την αναφέρω στη συζήτηση που είχε γίνει στο τ.) είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί η ελληνική μεταγραφή που παραδίδεται από τον Διόδωρο το Σικελό. Αυτός αναφέρει και την επιγραφή:

Βασιλεὺς βασιλέων Ὀσυμανδύας εἰμί. Εἰ δέ τις εἰδέναι βούλεται πηλίκος εἰμὶ καὶ ποῦ κεῖμαι, νικάτω τι τῶν ἐμῶν ἔργων.

Λεπτομέρειες:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozymandias


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Dec 29, 2008)

Έλενα, πολλές ευχαριστίες για το λίνκι. Δεν είχα ιδέα ότι το θέμα είχε ξανασυζητηθεί. Πάντως, αν η μετάφραση που κυκλοφορεί στο δίκτυο είναι του Βλαβιανού, εξηγούνται και τα λάθη της... ή η «άποψή» της, αν προτιμάς!


----------



## Elena (Dec 29, 2008)

Tipoukeitos said:


> Έλενα, πολλές ευχαριστίες για το λίνκι. Δεν είχα ιδέα ότι το θέμα είχε ξανασυζητηθεί. Πάντως, αν η μετάφραση που κυκλοφορεί στο δίκτυο είναι του Βλαβιανού, εξηγούνται και τα λάθη της... ή η «άποψή» της, αν προτιμάς!



Δεν προτιμάω καθόλου. :) Τα λόγια είναι του «Νίκου» από παλαιότερη (χαζοχαρούμενη) συζήτηση για το «seggans» (_To George Seferis in the Underworld_, S. Heaney) το οποίο παρέμεινε «seggans» στην ελληνική μετάφραση του ιδίου («Εκείνη η πρασινάδα στα πόδια σου/ είναι ασφόδελος και σωστά/ αλλά γιατί σκέφτομαι τα seggans; / [...]): 

Αλλά -πράγματι- εξηγούνται, δεν εξηγούνται;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 29, 2008)

Elena said:


> Όσο για τη συγκεκριμένη ελληνική μετάφραση, υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι περισσότερο θέμα «άποψης» και λιγότερο θέμα... λαθών.



Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ. Γενικά, είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός για να μιλήσω για λάθη όταν πρόκειται για ποίηση με εξαίρεση κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπου κάνει μπαμ η παρανόηση ή ελλιπής κατανόηση του κειμένου.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 29, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Originally Posted by Elena: "Όσο για τη συγκεκριμένη ελληνική μετάφραση, υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι περισσότερο θέμα «άποψης» και λιγότερο θέμα... λαθών."
> 
> Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ. Γενικά, είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός για να μιλήσω για λάθη όταν πρόκειται για ποίηση με εξαίρεση κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπου κάνει μπαμ η παρανόηση ή ελλιπής κατανόηση του κειμένου.



Φοβάμαι ότι δημιούργησα λάθος εντυπώσεις. 
Σας βεβαιώ όλους ότι δεν έχω καμία άποψη για θέματα ποίησης, και ότι θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ίσως το πιο ακατάλληλο άτομο στον πλανήτη για να μεταφράσει ποίηση. Αλλά μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο στο οποίο ο συγγραφέας παραθέτει το συγκεκριμένο σονέτο του Σέλεϊ, και ψάχνοντας στο δίκτυο μήπως είχε ήδη μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά (με σκοπό να το παραθέσω αυτούσιο, αναφέροντας το όνομα του μεταφραστή και τον εκδοτικό οίκο σε υποσημείωση), βρήκα σε δύο-τρεις ιστοσελίδες αυτή τη μετάφραση, της οποίας εξακολουθώ να αγνοώ το όνομα του μεταφραστή.
Από εκεί και πέρα, όπως σας είπα, τη μετάφραση τη θεωρώ όμορφη. Ούτε μίλησα για λάθη, με εξαίρεση την τελεία στον 11ο στίχο, που εμφανώς είναι τυπογραφικό (φαντάζομαι κάποιος επιμελητής ή δακτυλογράφος είδε το "Ισχυροί" με κεφαλαία και διόρθωσε αυτόματα το κόμμα που προηγείται σε τελεία, χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτεί). 

Είχα όμως πρόβλημα στον 8ο στίχο, όπου δεν έβγαζα νόημα. (Αυτό δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο για μένα, συχνά δεν βγάζω νόημα όταν διαβάζω ποίηση, όμως αφού το διάβασα προσεκτικά καμιά δεκαριά φορές έβγαλα νόημα απ' όλο το σονέτο, εκτός από τον συγκεκριμένο στίχο). Αφού βρήκα την ανάλυση που παραθέτω παραπάνω και κατάλαβα τελικά το περιεχόμενο του στίχου, είχα το δίλημμα είτε να παραθέσω τη μετάφραση ως έχει, με τον "προβληματικό" 8ο στίχο, είτε να προσπαθήσω να βρω μια καλύτερη απόδοση. Απο σεβασμό προς τον αναγνώστη, έκλινα προς το δεύτερο. Και επειδή με θεωρώ εντελώς ακατάλληλο για να μεταφράσω ποίηση, έγραψα το ποστ μήπως έχει κανείς μια καλύτερη, πιο ποιητική ιδέα. (Και ίσως να δώσω έναυσμα να συζητηθεί και το σονέτο, το οποίο είναι πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο).

Τα γράφω όλα αυτά επειδή σκοπός μου δεν ήταν να κακολογήσω τον μεταφραστή (ο οποίος έκανε συνολικά πολύ καλύτερη δουλειά στο συγκεκριμένο σονέτο απ' ό,τι θα μπορούσα ποτέ να κάνω εγώ -αν αναλάμβανα να μεταφράσω ποίηση, που δεν θα αναλάμβανα), ούτε να εκφέρω κάποια άποψη περί ποιητικής.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 30, 2008)

Αλίμονο. Το σχόλιο μου δεν απευθυνόταν σε σένα panadeli (ή σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο), απλά ήταν κάτι που λέω συχνά σε σχέση με μεταφράσεις ποίησης. Άσε που μόλις τώρα πρόσεξα τη δική μου φρικτή σύνταξη "επιφυλακτικός για να...." στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 30, 2008)

Φίλε ambrose δεν θίχτηκα, απλά ήθελα να επαναφέρω τη συζήτηση από το γενικότερο ζήτημα της μεταφραστικής άποψης στο ειδικό πρόβλημα του συγκεκριμένου στίχου.
Γενικά συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Κι εγω είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός να εκφέρω γνώμη για μεταφράσεις ποίησης. Βασικά θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου αναρμόδιο κι έτσι δεν το κάνω ποτέ. 
Στη δεδομένη περίπτωση όμως βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, το οποίο ομολογώ ότι δυσκολεύομαι να λύσω γιατί μου λείπουν βασικές γνώσεις, εξού και ζήτησα βοήθεια (μεταξύ των όσων με προβληματίζουν, για παράδειγμα, είναι και τα εξής: Το πρωτότυπο ποίημα του Σέλεϊ είναι γραμμένο σε δεκασύλλαβο. Κρατάμε κάποια αντιστοιχία στα ελληνικά ή όχι; Είναι κακούργημα να προστεθεί ένας επιπλέον στίχος ή απλό πλημμέλημα; Είναι προτιμότερο ένας στίχος να είναι δυσανάλογα μεγάλος σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους; Είναι τελικά προτιμότερο να επιλεγεί ένας στίχος που δεν πολυβγάζει νόημα από έναν στίχο που βγάζει μεν νόημα αλλά είναι υποδεέστερος από ποιητική άποψη; )


----------



## Elena (Dec 30, 2008)

panadeli said:


> [..] της οποίας εξακολουθώ να αγνοώ το όνομα του μεταφραστή.



Έχει αναφερθεί και σε αυτό εδώ το νήμα και στον έναν από τους δύο (μόνο) συνδέσμους στο διαδίκτυο που έχουν το ποίημα. Εκτός αν υπάρχει και σε άλλες σελίδες στο διαδίκτυο...

Χ. Βλαβιανός -στο νήμα του Translatum δίνονται και λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με την έκδοση.




panadeli said:


> *Το πρωτότυπο ποίημα του Σέλεϊ είναι γραμμένο σε δεκασύλλαβο. *Κρατάμε κάποια αντιστοιχία στα ελληνικά ή όχι;



Ιαμβικό πεντάμετρο.... anyone? :)


----------



## panadeli (Dec 30, 2008)

Είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι ο Βλαβιανός; Στο biblionet βρίσκω μια ανθολογία αγγλικής ποίησης, όπου περιλαμβάνεται και ο Σέλεϊ, και όπου ο Βλαβιανός αναφέρεται ως επιμελητής. Το ίδιο και στο translatum, όπου και πρωτοβρήκα τη μετάφραση. Δεν έχω βρει κάπου να αναφέρεται με βεβαιότητα ότι το συγκεκριμένο σονέτο το μετέφρασε ο Βλαβιανός.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 30, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Το πρωτότυπο ποίημα του Σέλεϊ είναι γραμμένο σε δεκασύλλαβο. Κρατάμε κάποια αντιστοιχία στα ελληνικά ή όχι; Είναι κακούργημα να προστεθεί ένας επιπλέον στίχος ή απλό πλημμέλημα; Είναι προτιμότερο ένας στίχος να είναι δυσανάλογα μεγάλος σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους; Είναι τελικά προτιμότερο να επιλεγεί ένας στίχος που δεν πολυβγάζει νόημα από έναν στίχο που βγάζει μεν νόημα αλλά είναι υποδεέστερος από ποιητική άποψη; )



Κοίτα, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν κάθισα να κοιτάξω το συγκεκριμένο σονέτο και τη μετάφραση με πολλή προσοχή, ελλείψει χρόνου. Όταν ήμουν φοιτητής είχα μεταφράσει ένα σονέτο του Τένυσον σε ελεύθερο στίχο και η καθηγήτρια μού είχε κάνει παρατήρηση. Υπάρχει λόγος που ο ποιητής έχει διαλέξει τη συγκεκριμένη φόρμα και πρέπει να τηρηθεί. Φυσικά, είχε δίκιο. Γιατί σονέτο και δεκασύλλαβο και όχι κάποια άλλη φόρμα; Πώς τα χρησιμοποιεί ο ποιητής και τι εξυπηρετούν ρυθμικά, μουσικά και νοηματικά; Αυτά πάνω-κάτω μου είχε θέσει ως ερωτήματα.

Υ.Γ. Ιαμβικό πεντάμετρο & δεκασύλλαβο


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2013)

10/10: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2301451/


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

Χορταίνεις δεκάρια!
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2301451/reviews


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Χορταίνεις δεκάρια!
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2301451/reviews



Ναι μεν αλλά... αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που το imdb ουδέποτε ανέπτυξε φήμη αξιοπιστίας σε κριτική ταινιών, απεναντίας. Το να πάνε οι fans ή οι haters και να γράψουν διθύραμβους ή λίβελλους αντίστοιχα δεν είναι κριτήριο (γενικά μιλώντας).


----------

